# Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise: Der zweite Trailer auf Youtube



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise: Der zweite Trailer auf Youtube*

					Peter Jackson ist zurück, zumindest mit einem zweiten Trailer von "The Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise". Der Film ist quasi die Vorgeschichte zur Herr-der-Ringe-Trilogie und kommt ab Dezember in drei Teilen in die Kinos. Das zweite offizielle Hobbit-Video geht fast drei Minuten lang und liegt in englischer Sprache vor.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise: Der zweite Trailer auf Youtube*


----------



## CiSaR (19. September 2012)

Och manno wieso den in 3D


----------



## Schlafit (19. September 2012)

also nach teil 2 kommt ja logischer weise immer teil 4


----------



## TempestX1 (19. September 2012)

Schlafit schrieb:


> also nach teil 2 kommt ja logischer weise immer teil 4


Irgendwie muss schließlich die Marke ausgeschlachtet werden solange sie Kohle abwirft. Macht doch EA genauso.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2012)

In dem Fall würde sich Star Wars eher als Vergleich anbieten.

Und in einigen Szenen des Trailers habe ich die Befürchtung, dass auch hier die Prequel Triologie mehr auf moderne Technik und Effekte setzten könnte, als ihr gut tut.


----------



## MG42 (19. September 2012)

Ja, blöde Show, anstatt eine Geschichte mit bestmöglicher Schauspielerei zu erzählen (vorzuspielen) wird eher auf die Effekte gesetzt, und wie immer ist der hohle Konsument Schuld der danach giert.


----------



## TommiX1980 (19. September 2012)

Habt ihr die Filme bereits gesehen? Wenn ja wo? Wartet doch erstmal ab was Peter Jackson auf die Leinwand zaubert! Nach seiner Herr der Ringe Verfilmung hat er bei mir sehr viel Kredit. Das wird schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Ja, blöde Show, anstatt eine Geschichte mit bestmöglicher Schauspielerei zu erzählen (vorzuspielen) wird eher auf die Effekte gesetzt, und wie immer ist der hohle Konsument Schuld der danach giert.


 
Naja. LotR war jetzt auch nicht Schauspielleistung pur und das Ausgangsmaterial legt auch einen Schwerpunkt abseits der Personen.
Aber trotz allem führt Computergrafik i.d.R. zu einem anderen Look, als Modelle (Weta war imho für LotR deutlich wichtiger, als PJ) und ein Regisseur, der den 3D Eindruck verstärken will, wählt andere Perspektiven und Kameraführungen, als einer, der sich auf die Story konzentriert.


----------

